# minidsp 2x4 balanced vs rca connections



## mende21 (Nov 2, 2015)

I will be buying a minidsp in the next couple of months and I'm not sure if I should get the 2x4 or the 2x4 balanced. I have an onkyo tx-sr501 connected to a crown xls 1000 with a samson s-convert. If I understand correctly, I could use the minidsp 2x4 before the s-convert or the balanced version after the s-convert. Are there benefits/problems with using the minidsp in either position? Thanks


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

One thing to be aware of...if you use very efficient speakers (over 100db efficiency) you might get hiss with the 2x4 balanced where with the unbalanced version it will have no hiss. I am not sure if the MiniDSP is a true balanced setup. I think it is doing the same thing a XLR to RCA cable does.

The RCA version is an excellent version for all speakers in my opinion, although a lot of people recommend the balanced version in some situations.


----------



## mende21 (Nov 2, 2015)

The minidsp will be for bass management of my sub only so maybe hiss won't be a problem?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’d recommend the balanced version. We’ve seen too many complaints about the unbalanced version having so little headroom that the outputs of most receivers make it clip.

BTW, you probably don’t need the S-convert. Most receivers’ sub outputs have more than enough voltage to drive a professional amplifier.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## mende21 (Nov 2, 2015)

My receiver must be an underachiever :dontknow: Its an older pre-hdmi receiver. I had the sub level all the way up, the other speakers turned down a little, and my amp gain all the way up. Maybe the weak sub out will prevent the minidsp from clipping.


----------

